# Move was successful!



## helmstead (Feb 2, 2010)

We are in Indiana!  The whole herd of goats and our three horses made the trip VERY well, I was pleased!  They've all settled into their new home.  Even our house cats seem to like it here in the appartment.  I nearly lost a finch, LOL, but miraculously found it loose in the mini van 2 hrs after we'd unpacked it - she had been sitting in there with ALL the doors open and had not flown away (nor frozen to death!).

They're finally getting power run to the barn today...STILL haven't run the water so I'm having to haul water about a mile twice a day in the truck...that sort of sucks...but hopefully will be remedied soon.

I will get pictures eventually...


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 2, 2010)

So glad to hear your move went well! I can't believe you are all set up already!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Feb 2, 2010)

Glad to hear it!


----------



## cmjust0 (Feb 2, 2010)




----------



## lupinfarm (Feb 2, 2010)

pictures pictures!


----------

